# mysqladmin flush-hosts?



## Herlene (Dec 13, 2008)

I had been downloading some some files from a website lately. However, today, as usual after waiting for some time (I'm using the free service) and clinking on the link, I got the message 'MYSQL Error:Host 'XX.XX.XXX.XXX' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts''

What should I do to unblock. Help please. I'm a newbie...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect you can't. That's an operation that the website will have to perform.


----------

